# Trying to get fish around my dock for the kids.....



## Muygrande

Alright, I tournament bass fished for 3 tears when I was younger but the only live bait fishing I ever did was shiners on the Withlacoochee River in FL and Shrimp for Reds and Trout on the Flats. I live on a cool lake and wanna attract some fish to my dock. 
I already sunk two christmas trees, and can feed the fish but what?

Whats that garbage guys mix up and tie in an old piece of pantyhose to attract fish while their fishing?

Entertainment for my kids and nieces/nephews is what I'm after here, what the best ideas?

How 'bout catfish baits? The junk you squeeze out of the tube into those soft treble hooked bulbs any good?

Thanks!


----------



## pbmang

Get in the habit of going out every day and throwing a couple hand fulls of cat food out.  That will draw more bream in a week or two than you care to catch.


----------



## Mike Harris

I actually found a dock on Oconee that had a small spread feeder attached to the dock on a timer.  There were carp everywhere around there.  You can put dog food or cat food in it.


----------



## Jranger

You might also try one of the variety of fish attractant blocks available.


----------



## shortround1

before i feed, i may put a couple christmas trees staked out if the depth will allow. then stake out a couple bales of wheat straw, then feed dog food, cormeal, etc..


----------



## Droptine23

*fish feed*

id put 50lb potato sack  filled with dog food and tie to your dock. it usually last for a week and a half before you have to refill. fish love it.


----------



## whitworth

*Fish*

don't really like kids all that much.

Kidding.  

But how do you get kids interested in something that doesn't use internet service?


----------



## OldGuyAl

try cotton seed meal in an old pantyhose or a burlap bag (with a rock or brick in it because that stuff floats until it gets good and wet) - a 50lb bag is usually around $16


----------



## sinclair1

My neighbor on Sinclair put a feeder on his dock, He said it ruined his bream fishing but the carp are now swarming the place. if you go this route they may need a stout rod if the same thing happens because the carp he has are huge.


----------



## DeerHunter06

you can use can dog food punch holes in it and put it in the water at your dock catfish love it


----------



## Nitro

Try a light shining into the water. Soon enough, the light will attract insects. That will attract fish.

More Christmas trees helps too.


----------



## florida boy

we put soybeans and unmedicated hog pellets out and it draws up alot of bream and catfish .


----------



## Old Dead River

rice can be good too. catfish like rice.


----------



## BowShooter

Take a big pvc pipe an cut holes in it.  then stick it in the water to the bottom and attach it to the side of your dock.  Then fill it from the top with dog food.  dont forget to cap the bottom


----------



## Medicine Man

I have this on my dock and it works GREAT. 
http://www.bo-jofishlight.com/
It has the cord on the bottom that spins so it provides light and kills  the bugs for feed also. I also buy a 50 pound bag of sinking catfish food (around $12.00) and throw out a coffee can full everyday. The sinking food keeps it from floating away from my dock. It also keeps Tbird from seeing it and fishing over it . 
The catfish are stacked up around the dock.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Old Dead River said:


> rice can be good too. catfish like rice.



 Bingo!


----------



## sinclair1

Sultan , I am going to try this catfish thing, I am going down this week to Sinclair with chicken nuggets and rice to try this stuff out. It seems like a trade off, I am trowing a chicken and rice dinner in the lake hoping for a catfish dinner. How long before fishing do I throw the rice in?
thanks


----------



## Sultan of Slime

If you can the day before. But if not put a few pounds out that morning and fish it that afternoon.The rice needs time to swell.


----------



## sinclair1

thanks , I will try it


----------

